# Haunted Forest



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Being in an inner city neighborhood we lack a real forest, so we decided to build one. We have about 5 trees built, and are currently dry brushing some highlights and shadows. Our only challenge is where to store them after the haunt; my neighbor wants to be able to actually use his garage


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW! That is a great idea!! Cement form tubes for trees...hmmm...


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup, storage will be a killer, but the sure look worth it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job psyko! I helped my friend decorate her offices last year and we made these trees, they were a big hit at her jobsite. Yours turned out nicely.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They turned out awesome!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks AWESOME!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like lots of work, and well worth it...NICE!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, that's cool - wish I would have had time to do something like that myself for the faerie theme?

-TM


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Forget storage, those look good enough to leave in the yard all year.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are too cooool!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice and inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job! Bring them inside and use them as Christmas trees hahaha jk.

No shed? wrap them in plastic and bunch them together and build a tin enclosure up against the house just for them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great idea. Can't wait to see the finished yard.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

cool trees, I think that azk is right "No shed? wrap them in plastic and bunch them together and build a tin enclosure up against the house just for them".


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Those trees are very cool and nicely done.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It's amazing what we can get done with 5 of us and two Sunday afternoons. I do have them wrapped in plastic now, but I don't know if the wife would go for the tin shed.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They look good...alot of work
curious as to why you dont go out and find real branches to use as trees, (I know you live in a city but I'm sure you can find some)...then when you are done you can toss them , burn them


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

where can you get the cement tubes? did you have to buy them?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, we had to buy the sono tubes. We got them for about $4 each at Mr. Seconds.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice! I wish I had room for lots of creepy trees!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oooo nice. 
I look forward to seeing finished pictures of your new forest! 
Don't forget to add some for us


----------

